# 327 Federal is the best small revolver cartridge for defense



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm coming to the conclusion the above is the true.

Reasons:

o The 327 Federal is a 21st century design and operates at higher pressure than other magnum revolver cartridges (e.g 357, 41, 44 Magnum). About 9000-10000 PSI higher.

o The 327 Federal is new enough that no older, weaker guns need to be considered by ammo manufacturers.

o Being smaller in diameter, most guns can hold an additional round. For example, J frames and LCRs chambered in 327 Fed hold 6 rather than 5 rounds of 38/357.

o Although 38/357 guns shoot a larger diameter bullet, it's not that much larger (.357" vs .31") and, in general 327 Federal's slightly lighter rounds move at a higher velocity and are therefore more likely to expand.

o Although high end 357 Magnum ammo can generate higher muzzle energies, the 327 Federal SD loads, with their higher pressure and higher velocity are equal to most 357 Magnum defense loads from short barrelled guns. I'd give 357 magnum an edge in SD against bears and such due to higher power, but typically reasonable 4 legged defense guns are bigger than what people want to carry concealed in town. Plus few can shoot the high end 357 magnums in a snub well.

o The 327 Federal gun can also shoot 32 H&R Magnum for people who want less recoil and noise in a SD gun, and can shoot 32 Long for practice. The existence of a lower powered option is an important advantage shared with 357 Magnums, but absent in the 9mm world.

o Ammo, at least around here, is becoming more available and I'm finding at least some 327 Federal loads available in most LGS's.

What's really needed to make 327 Fed more popular for SD is more small, light carry guns.

We could use a 6 shot 327 Federal Scandium J frame similar to the M&P 340 and 340PD.

Right now, that market is left to the LCR 327 and the SP101 3" version (just re-introduced).

The cartridge got off to a false start when it first came out mainly for lack of ammo, but it seems to be making a comeback now that both practice and good SD ammo is available.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I would call the 30 calibers a medium sized round for hand guns. The 22 and 25 small and 40 and up large. Just my opinion.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I meant best round for small revolvers.

I mean 2" snubs, steel, Aluminum, or Scandium/Aluminum alloy.

The 327 cartridge is pretty hot, and high recoil, but not as hot as 357 Mag. Many people are able to shoot it in a 327 snub.

And 32 H&R Magnum is a milder load if you can't stand 327.

357 Magnum is a great round, but in 2" snubs it's too much for most shooters. It really shines in a 4" steel gun like a M13 Smith.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Ahh ok that makes sense.


----------

